# CPT/ICD-10 code for returning for lab resulting in normal



## Jaslene08 (Dec 1, 2016)

Okay so I need better clarification...

A patient comes in for a either a physical or pap and had labs ordered; this equals a Preventative code with a Z-code
But then the patients comes back to review the results however the results are normal...What do I code then??


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 2, 2016)

What did the provider document as the chief complaint for the follow up visit?  Bringing in a patient just to normal review labs, in my opinion, does not meet medical necessity and shouldn't be coded - I would make that a no charge visit.  But if the labs that came back normal were ordered for a particular problem addressed during that previous visit, and the provider is continuing to evaluate or manage the patient for that issue, you can use that problem as the diagnosis, or use a diagnosis from the Z03 range if the provider has definitely ruled out a suspected problem.  It really depends on what is documented.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 2, 2016)

thomas7331 said:


> Bringing in a patient just to normal review labs, in my opinion, does not meet medical necessity and shouldn't be coded - I would make that a no charge visit.  QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, its a waste of resources and patients time to call them in for normal lab results, Especially things that could have been communicated in a quick phone call by a medical assistant or communicated via the mail.


----------



## Jaslene08 (Dec 5, 2016)

thanks for the input!


----------

